
Nintendo DS Is the Best-Selling Videogame System in U.S. History - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/nintendo-ds-is-the-best-selling-videogame-system-in-us-history/68903/
======
coderdude
You've posted 11 articles in the last 5 minutes. The last several you haven't
even waited a minute before posting the next. Cool your jets.

